# can't find info on making dwc



## SherwoodForest (Mar 13, 2010)

Where is the how to make a dwc system post? Every time I search dwc it tells me the term is too common and shows zero results. Shouldn't there be a sticky on how to make these things? I'm ready to buy the components but can't find a list of what I need and how to build them.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48632
Best I could do...you can take the same principle to make a 6 plant DWC in a rubbermaid tub of proper size.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool, that looks good. You saved me from searching all day again, I appreciate that.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Materials needed

1. Black Plastic tub. $8.99 at target. I don't know how many gallons but it's measurements are 18" x 14" and 11" tall. You can use a 5 gallon bucket. I have kind of a height restriction in my cabinet so I needed to keep the rez as low as possible. Also, after you modify a 5 gallon bucket to DWC, it really only holds 3.5 - 4 gallons of your solution. This holds 6 gallons. It doesn't seem like that much of a diffrence now but when the plant gets big it will drink a ton. This just makes maintaining the rez easier.IMO.







2. Aquarium air pump. double outlet.  $10 at wal-mart.






3. 4' Standard aquarium air line, 2 airstones, 2 .Plastic T-valves, 1 airline suction cup. $5 total also at wal-mart.






4. Net cup. 10 for $5. 






5. Exacto knife & lighter ( I'm sure you have one of these)






6. Power drill & 17/64 drill bit.






The first thing that you want to do is trace a circle, in the center of the lid, Using the bottom of the net cup as a guide.

Next heat the tip of the exacto knife for a minute or two.

Very carefully cut the hole in the lid. You might have to heat the knife a few times. Remember you can always come back make the hole bigger, but if you make it too big, your fucked. So take your time and make sure you stay within the lines.






Put the netcup in the hole . It should be a tight fit.






Drill 1 hole in the side of the tub about an inch from the top. This is for the airline. Do not drill the hole in the lid because you will be taking the lid off to maintain the proper nutrient level & it will be a pain in the *** each time.

Cut 2 pieces of the airline about 4" long each and connect them from the airpump outlets to the t-valve.






Cut another 2 pieces of airline, these about 2-3' long and connect the airstones to the t-valve. Then connect a 2' long piece of airline to the t-valve.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

Stick the airstones to the bottom of the tup with the suction cup.






Run the line through the hole you drilled and connect it to the airpump. 






The last thing to do is fill the net cup about a third of the way up with grow rocks, lava rocks or any similar medium. Place a cutting of your favorite stain on the rocks, then fill the rest of the cup with your medium.






The nutrient level in your tub should be at the bottom of the net cup. You might have to pour some of the solution through the top for the first few days until the roots grow out. Once they do let, them grow into the water. The airstones will provide enough oxygen. when the plant takes off she will drink a lot of water, so make sure you top the rez daily if you have to. If the level goes down too low you will have ph and overfert issues. Make sure you change the rez out every 2 weeks or when you have added the same amount of water back that the rez holds. Airstones are cheap so replace them every rez change for better results. I made this for one plant. If you use a bigger rez, you can add more net pots. Just cut more holes and add another or a bigger air pump. I wouldn't put more than six plants per tub. 

The growth rate is amazing! These pics are of a 5 week old mother plant. The last is of the stem after I took over 40 clones.















                    __________________Maybe this could be of some help to you also


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 14, 2010)

How in the world is that post not a stickey yet? Awesome stuff, YOU just opened my eyes big time to the whole shabang.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice job Lowryder. best detailed thread of a diy DWC Ive seen so far. cheers,


----------



## JBonez (Mar 14, 2010)

dude.

Bucket
Net pot lid.
Airstone
Handfull of hydron
Air pump

really.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah what jbonez said...tis pretty basic....those look like some pretty small airstones lowryder is using...i use 3-4" round airstones in 5 gal buckets, but i only veg in dwc...but hey...if it works it works!  from the look of that plant he's got it goin right... i run 4 bucktes and i use 1  big pump i found at HTG it comes with a 4 way manifold so its perfect, and it boills the water like crazy, more than one of the walmart pumps, i was going to use one of those for each bucket till i found the  big pump, its 39.95 so was actually as cheap or cheaper than 4 of the walmart double outlet pumps and i only have to plug in one pump :hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 16, 2010)

It is basic, but I never heard of DWC until last week, so for me this was invaluable information and it should be stickied for future newbs to be able to get quick reference instead of asking or searching.


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 16, 2010)

am surprised there were no stickies for building dwc... would have thought there would be...


----------



## ishnish (Mar 16, 2010)

nice..
I used a plain ol' pocket knife to cut my lids.
used the top of the netpot as the guide circle and made sure i cut on the inside about a 1/4 inch from the line..
just got 4 buckets going last saturday


----------



## ms_1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info, everyone.  I thought I was on the right track, and you confirmed what I was thinking.  

What's everyone's favorite nutes for this method, and why don't more people use this method for the entire time?


----------



## ms_1 (Mar 17, 2010)

One more question:  What about starting from a germed seed instead of from clone?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 17, 2010)

Wouldn't want to go through all that for a male. Clones, for me, are much easier to work with when doing hydro.


----------

